
The Dispiriting Saga of a Private Cul-De-Sac in the Bay Area - ForHackernews
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/12/presidio-terrace-san-francisco-street/547925/?single_page=true
======
masonic
The only _legal_ power I see for the retaking of the property would be through
eminent domain, which should require fair-market value compensation. But this
is S.F., where law often doesn't apply.

